# Movies about dp/dr. (besides "Numb")



## Guest

Hey. i was just wondering if anyone knows any movies about dp/dr besides numb. i know theres plenty of books on them but id much rather watch a movie. thanks..


----------



## insaticiable

guitarpwner said:


> Hey. i was just wondering if anyone knows any movies about dp/dr besides numb. i know theres plenty of books on them but id much rather watch a movie. thanks..


Yes, there's a great movie (which I haven't seen yet, but want to) called Tarnation. It depicts the life of a man, Jonathan Couette, who suffers from dp\dr. He directed the film himeself, and I have heard through many reviews that it is a truly beautiful documentary. I think if you go to the Poetry and Art section of this forum and type in Tarnation, it will bring up some information. That or the "that's life" section. I don't remember which, but check it out.


----------



## 2deepathinker

insaticiable said:


> Yes, there's a great movie (which I haven't seen yet, but want to) called Tarnation. It depicts the life of a man, Jonathan Couette, who suffers from dp\dr. He directed the film himeself, and I have heard through many reviews that it is a truly beautiful documentary. I think if you go to the Poetry and Art section of this forum and type in Tarnation, it will bring up some information. That or the "that's life" section. I don't remember which, but check it out.


I have seen Tarnation, and it's pretty good. My impression of it is that it doesn't focus too much on DP/DR. The director's Mom suffers from Schizophrenia and the movie is a mish-mash of home videos about his childhood and growing up with a schizophrenic Mom. It is fairly artsy and good. It is worth a watch, but I didn't see that it focused much on the DP/DR. It mentions it because the director smoked some pot as a youngster and had to be hospitalized due to DP/DR. Sorry, if that is too much of a spoiler for anyone.

I know on wikipedia there are a list of movies that focus on various mental illnesses, but it doesn't list depersonalization.


----------



## Sketch2000

2deepathinker said:


> I have seen Tarnation, and it's pretty good. My impression of it is that it doesn't focus too much on DP/DR. The director's Mom suffers from Schizophrenia and the movie is a mish-mash of home videos about his childhood and growing up with a schizophrenic Mom. It is fairly artsy and good. It is worth a watch, but I didn't see that it focused much on the DP/DR. It mentions it because the director smoked some pot as a youngster and had to be hospitalized due to DP/DR. Sorry, if that is too much of a spoiler for anyone.
> 
> I know on wikipedia there are a list of movies that focus on various mental illnesses, but it doesn't list depersonalization.


I've also seen Tarnation...its a pretty graphic film. And yes, the filmmaker suffers from DP/DR...but the actual focus of the film is about his life, mom, etc. The only reference to DP/DR is how the movie is directed. Some people who watch the film say this is how they see life with DP/DR...I in some cases agreed.


----------



## ZachT

Yep, Tarnation is one. But it does not seem to talk about DP a lot in the film.
I thought the movie was really weird.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Theone2 said:


> Yep, Tarnation is one. But it does not seem to talk about DP a lot in the film.
> I thought the movie was really weird.


Honestly, I wasn't a huge fan either. I prefer to indulge myself in other kinds of films. It felt disturbing, but not because of DP. It kind of dug deep in other ways that were unsettling.


----------



## ZachT

2deepathinker said:


> Honestly, I wasn't a huge fan either. I prefer to indulge myself in other kinds of films. It felt disturbing, but not because of DP. It kind of dug deep in other ways that were unsettling.


I know what you mean. It was not a good movie in my opinion.


----------



## Kayla

Brand Upon The Brain!

It's not about DP, but I reeeaaaallllly connected with it. More than any movie before.


----------



## Guest

Kayla said:


> Brand Upon The Brain!
> 
> It's not about DP, but I reeeaaaallllly connected with it. More than any movie before.


thanks


----------



## ZachT

I will have to check this movie out.


----------



## ZachT

Sketch2000 said:


> I've also seen Tarnation...its a pretty graphic film. And yes, the filmmaker suffers from DP/DR...but the actual focus of the film is about his life, mom, etc. The only reference to DP/DR is how the movie is directed. Some people who watch the film say this is how they see life with DP/DR...I in some cases agreed.


I heard you had a bad experience with Zyprexa? I am taking it right now. I was wondering what your thoughts were.

-Zach


----------

